# Why is weed illegal?



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

What reasons do the government/society give for it being illegal?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

The reason's why some government paticularly the good old US of A government gives for keeping weed illegal is that it's addictive, can cause brain damage and i believe on one website the US government had up was it can even cause a OD lol.

They always put out the same old argument's such as link's to mental illness and such. If this was true my town would be full of complete and utter lunatics and we would probley have the highest mental illness rate on the planet cause everyone and their grandma smokes it here.

The real reason most government's dont make it legal is it comes down to the fact that they are making alot of money from it. Well the law enforcement community is anyway. They get a big budget to go busting big grop op's and weed dealers. If weed was suddenly legal they wouldnt be able to do that and there money would be cut off and they would be none to happy about that.

There is also the plain old face saving game. Governments have been for a 100 years or more telling us that weed will make us go crazy and kill people and such so there not exactly willing to turn around and say well guess what? We where wrong guy's weed doesent do jack shit to you so smoke away.

Nobody likes to admit that they are wrong and especially not governments. So i think that play's a big part as well.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I once watched a documentary on marijuana and I believe it said that in order to OD on weed you'd have to smoke 999 joints in an hour or less. So, in other words it's impossible. LOL That's a lot of weed! :shock:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

> It makes absolutely no sense for alcohol to be legal, but weed not...


That is a good point Tigersuit because alcohol probably causes more trouble in society than weed.
But, I would not like to see alcohol made illegal because I enjoy a drink, I suppose a lot of politicians like a drink as well :wink:

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Well the gov isn?t ?totally? stupid? here in Brit? if you removed alcohol from us, we would just die away from being over worked and over stressed? so we need something to ease our stresses.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Pot is definitely more of a stress reliever than alcohol.


you know pal... lol :wink: :lol:


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> Pot is definitely more of a stress reliever than alcohol.


Maybe for you but not for me it isn't. Alcohol is more of a stress reliever for me.

I've given up weed for good and it feels fucking great!!!!!!........no more mind control haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Again it's each to their own... don't get me wrong, I choose not to smoke it myself because it will/can only make my matters worse... yet I do passively smoke it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

You are nearly there D, only 380 to go :lol:

Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

MWHAHHAHAHahahhahah... *Cough*


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Weed used to clear my dp/dr and brain fog right up. It was also the best damn drug ive ever had for mania or depression. Id like to see them stack weed up against the current anti-depressant's on the market. It would blow all of them out of the goddamn water.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5a.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

"It's not a war on drugs, it's a war on personal freedoms, ok? Keep that in mind at all times. Thank you" - Bill Hicks

Governments now days, especially America it seems, need to be having a war. It has to be a war on drugs or a war on terrorism. Why? Not because its necessary, not because its a good idea, but to keep people AFRAID.

Free thinkers are dangerous.

People who are afraid are more easy to control. And our governments are so afraid of the world that they feel like they need to control everything. As if we will all spiral out of control and end up dying if we don't (Sound familiar to DP? Yes I think so  ). People who are focussed on the "evil drugs" or "evil terrorists" are less likely to realise their governments are fucking them in the ass every single day. Get people focussed on something external to the country and some great evil so they won't start asking questions about the real problems in their country like poverty and national debt.

This doesn't only go for America, its true for every country in the world right now.

The way out? Stop being afraid. Do what you want. Live by your own laws. Create a reality that you enjoy, don't live by someone else's.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

[One] said:


> Marijuana is illegal because there would be a huge amount of abuse. Luckily it is illegal, everyone would be a boring shat if they all used it. The activists will start riots.


This, quite honestly, is wrong.

Just because something is legal doesn't mean everyone will go out and get high all of a sudden. Its been shown in other countries, for example europe, that if you legalise it you have a short spike in usage and then it goes back down to roughly where it was before, if not lower.

Besides that, the world would be a better place with happy high people walking around rather than drunk, obnoxious idiots trying to start fights.

"Have you ever seen anyone start a fight while on weed? No, because its literally impossible. 'Hey buddy!', 'Hey what?!'......'Hey ', 'Hey '" - Bill Hicks again


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

CECIL said:


> "It's not a war on drugs, it's a war on personal freedoms, ok? Keep that in mind at all times. Thank you" - Bill Hicks
> 
> Governments now days, especially America it seems, need to be having a war. It has to be a war on drugs or a war on terrorism. Why? Not because its necessary, not because its a good idea, but to keep people AFRAID.
> 
> ...


 Couldnt have said it better myself. The drug war is nothing but propaganda and hysteria just like the so called war on terrorism. Even though terrorism isint actually an ideology it's a tactic in war. Every country that has ever fought a war has used terrorism plain and simple. How the hell can you fight a tactic?

Free thinkers are dangerous indeed. People like one seem to be mindless droids who need a government to tell them what to do. They seem to be unable to come up with an original thought.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Ooooooh dear. No no no no no no no noooooooo. Ney, ney and thrice ney. Time for a dose of Conspiridom for everyone I think.

Cannabis is illegal because it is a highly psychoactive drug which can cause serious mental health problems (schizophrenia included) in people who are predisposed to it. How many people on this forum got DR/DP from weed? Hands up! (Martin puts his hand up).

Psychiatric hospitals are crammed full of young folk who's illness was brought on by weed.

Why do people blame their governments for everything? Spoiling their fun? Preventing them from killing themselves? Whatever happened to personal responsibility I wonder.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[quote na


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

7


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, even being a twot can be addictive Tigersuit, as you know yourself.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

7


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

> Marijuana Withdrawal symptoms include but are not limited to:
> 
> irritability
> anxiety
> ...


http://www.addictionwithdrawal.com/marijuana.htm


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[quote na4


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> You're right there, alcohol can actually cause brain damage, whereas weed cannot. Alcohol is physically addictive, whereas weed isn't.


 Ya tell me about the physical addiction of alcohol it's friggin horrible. I had hallucination's and was completly racked with pain whever i tried to kick cold turkey. Alcohol is one of those rare drug's that you simply cannot win on. If you stay addicted and are a heavy drinker you will most likely die. If you quit cold turkey and youve been on it long enough you risk dying as well due to withdrawal symptom's.

I had to go on benzos and opiates before i finally quit for good. The benzos stop the seizures and the opiates ease the pain. Atleast with opiates withdrawal is not dangerous and they do no harm to the body.

This is not to say that alcohol should be illegal. The vast majority of people have no problem's with it and can just have a drink and have fun. I wasent happy until i was totally out of it on the stuff. It wasent rare at all to wake up in the morning wondering where i was at, where my shoes where and if the cop's where gonna arrest me for something i couldnt even remember doing.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> [One] said:
> 
> 
> > No, not really.
> ...


What coursed your anxiety?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

[email protected][One]


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5ence.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I think you must've missed the substantial amount of people in rehab for alcohol addiction.


No I didn't. In my mind, alcohol is the worst drug around - legal or not. I've always thought that if MDMA was discovered before beer, then they'd be selling pills behind the bar and alcohol would be a class A.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

[One] said:


> ...RIGHT, because psychedelics and marijuana are a great way to reduce anxiety.......


 Marijuana is good for some peoples anxiety. It always relaxed me. It was more of a light downer for me then anything else and it calmed my head down.

Im sure im one of the few people that's actually been kept out of jail because of weed because it stopped me from doing really stupid and violent stuff. It always made me stop and think. Such as maybe it's not such a great idea to go over there and beat the living crap out of that guy.

Psychedelics also reduced my anxiety and generally made me more sociable.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

[One] said:


> Thanks, well really, all thanks goes to the drugs I use. Without them, I wouldn't have gotten as far as I did. Thank you everyone!


 Well without weed and psychedelics alot more people with stupid attitudes such as yourself may have gotten their asses kicked by people who dont put up with the likes of your bullshit. Instead they just realize that people who have attitudes such as yourself arent worth the hassle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Each to their own with drugs; they have helped some, and damaged others... each person has a different say on them; I passively smoke weed once a week... I have tried it yet it is not for me... (I passively smoke it because I like and respect my mates) I'm already relaxed myself so I?ve no need to use weed myself. I do agree though, if you can?t stand people who take drugs, leave It be? I?m pretty sure there?s something about you/me which people wouldn?t like.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

i benefited and suffered from drugs....woooooooppppeeyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!

8)


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> [One] said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, well really, all thanks goes to the drugs I use. Without them, I wouldn't have gotten as far as I did. Thank you everyone!
> ...


chill dog chill, innit blood. To smoke or not to smoke is not the answer. Life is to be lived and for helping people. I an i rastafi....... :roll:


----------

